
Why Every Child in America Needs an iPad - jamesjyu
http://www.cultofmac.com/why-every-child-in-america-needs-an-ipad/93887
======
BrainScraps
I think that the main argument of this post is ridiculous.

"You should use an iPad to tranquilize your kids instead of a TV"

If you click through to the blog that he created while in the restaurant,
you'll notice that the kids weren't learning or drawing or playing games, they
were actually just WATCHING MOVIES.

A more detailed (if quick) response here:
[http://isaacelias.posterous.com/every-child-in-america-
needs...](http://isaacelias.posterous.com/every-child-in-america-needs-
parents-who-are)

------
jamesjyu
I've actually been seeing little kids with iPads more and more. Specifically,
I saw a child in a baby chair deftly playing an educational game on the iPad.
It struck me how different this generation will be, growing up with touch
devices that are always connected to the internet.

(I also thought about how awesomely huge an iPad must be to a small child. I
estimate the relative size would be holding an iPad that's a few feet wide)

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
Yeah, I know a 7 year old who laughed at me when I told him about 8-bit
Nintendo.

I also know a 3 year old that finally sat still when given an iPad to finger
paint on.

Not sure about the article. But I don't have kids. Maybe in a society where TV
is so pervasive, replacing the TV is a good option.

